# shaping a bosal?



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I just received a used bosal. Maureen (vida) said that I have to shape it. What?!:shock:

How does one shape it exactly?
I'm not exactly sure what it's made out of, but I can get a picture of it if it will help.

Right now it seems pretty flexible, though this is the first bosal I've come in contact with so I'm not 100% sure if that's a good thing or not.

Once it's shaped can it be used on multiple horses? I got it primarily for Gem but I would like to just see how the others do in it.

Can you ride 2 handed with a bosal?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

You should ride two handed with a bosal. As far as shaping it I am not sure. I have heard of people shaping rawhide with water but please don't get it wet based on that. Maybe do a search, that's how I figured out how to tie the bosal reins.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Ok. I thought you had to ride one handed, I just wasn't 100% sure.

I saw a video on how to tie the reins... it was pretty cool!

I did do some research on it, but I want to hear what someone who has one did.

I also heard to get it wet to shape it.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

you need to put it in HOT water and soak it thougherly. The pop it on a horse (any horse will do as long as they dont have the biggest head you have ever seen) and let them wear it around until it dries. This just helps with the flexablity of the thing - you dont have to shape it though - they do work just fine without doing it. You will need to get a macarte or bosal rope though and get the guy that sells it to you to tie it to the bosal for you so that it is done correctly. Dont want it to come undone when you are riding


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

the macarte' is the reins in case you dont know:lol:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

sorry it's taken so long for me to write back!

Thanks so much for explaining I love Lane! I do have a mecate and I watched a video on how to tie it and it looks pretty good. Though I do have to say my bosal looks nothing like the picture (it's a lot thinner). I'm guessing that it would be harsher than thicker one?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> Though I do have to say my bosal looks nothing like the picture (it's a lot thinner). I'm guessing that it would be harsher than thicker one?


Yes, it will make it harsher but only if improperly used. So long as you remember to use light hands, there should be no problem. Is it made of braided rawhide or of twisted rope?
Does it look more like the one I Love Lane posted or more like this one?


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

appy - you can not show western pleasure in the style that is like the one smrobs posted so i hope that was not your intention  And yes that will be harsher as smrobs stated so just make sure you dont make yanging on her face one of your fav past times or you may end up making her bleed or worse :wink:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

It looks exactly like the bosal smrobs posted.

I have no intentions on showing Gem. I just wanted to get one so I wouldn't have to keep using my rope halter on him.
I have really light hands when riding Gem. He's an easy horse to ride.

Would I be able to wrap it in vet wrap or something soft if it was irritating him? Or would that take away from its effective-ness?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think it would be okay to wrap it in something soft like a polo wrap that has been ruined or something else. You can only do that if it doesn't make the bosal too small for the horse's head. So long as you are remembering light hands, I really don't think you need to wrap it in anything. Someday if you want to get something else, I love this site. They have very good quality tack at competitive prices. I particularly like the soft braided rope hackamore.
NRS - National Ropers Supply - Western wear, horse tack, horse trailers, team roping, cowboy boots & hats
NRS - National Ropers Supply - Western wear, horse tack, horse trailers, team roping, cowboy boots & hats


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks so much for the website!


----------

